# Apache, Win32 und ActivePearl



## Panzerknacker (29. August 2003)

HI Apache-Freaks!

Ich habe ein echt bescheuertes Problem. Ich habe unter Windows2000 den Apachen laufen (2.0.46).
Ich habe gerade Pearl installiert, die Teile werden auch auf der Kommandozeile ausgeführt, PATH-Variable stimmt auch! Wenn ich jetzt ein "test.pl" in mein /cgi-bin Vrz. erstelle, kann ich mit "127.0.0.1/cgi-bin/test.pl" nicht drauf zugreifen, es erscheint die Meldung 500 "Internal Server Error".

Das Error-Log sagt:

[Thu Aug 28 19:29:12 2003] [error] [client 192.168.0.100] (OS 3)Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.  : couldn't create child process: 720003: test.pl
[Thu Aug 28 19:29:12 2003] [error] [client 192.168.0.100] (OS 3)Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.  : couldn't spawn child process: C:/cgi-bin/test.pl


Son Mist, ich krich das einfach nicht geregelt!
Hat Jemand ne Idee, wo ich noch drehen kann?

- Panzerknacker


----------



## Zisenmann (3. September 2003)

*hmm*

hi

liegt dein cgi-skript auch in "C:\cgi-bin\" (siehe error-log, 2. meldung) ?
kann es sein dass etwas an der rechte-vergabe nicht stimmt?
hast du die richtige einstellung am apache vorgenommen, also das standard cgi-verzeichniss eingestellt?

sonst weiss ich auch nicht weiter, kenn nur apache unter linux aber das dürfte ja nicht soooo ein riesen unterschied sein.

greetz
Zisenmann


----------



## Panzerknacker (3. September 2003)

*erledigt*

Ja, danke, hat sich erledigt!

Hatte vergessen die erste Zeile im Script an den aktuellen Pfad anzupassen!

- Panzerknacker


----------

